# Topics > Multi-systems > Smart environment >  MESH project, DIY platform that lets you make your own inventions in just minutes, Sony Corporation, Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Sony Corporation

Website - meshprj.com

youtube.com/@mesh2352

facebook.com/meshprj

twitter.com/MESHprj

Co-founder and Leader - Takehiro Hagiwara

"MESH: Creative DIY Kit for the Connected Life" on Indiegogo




> MESH is a tool that let you explore the world of IoT (Internet of things) using everyday objects.
> Just attach your MESH tag to any physical object, 
> and connect it with various connected devices and Internet applications on the MESH app. 
> Your own personal IoT (Internet of Things) system is created, just like that!
> No matter what your knowledge level, MESH is easy to use. There is no need for electronics or programming expertise. 
> Simply drag and drop to connect the icons on the MESH app.

----------


## Airicist

MESH: Creative DIY Kit for the Connected Life

Published on Feb 13, 2015




> MESH is a creative platform that lets you make your own “smart projects” in just minutes.
> Get an email when your home front door opens. Buzz your co-worker down the hall to go for coffee break. Automatically send someone a goodnight text by just tapping a button next to your bed. Get an auto reminder to bring your umbrella if it’s raining outside. 
> With MESH’s visual design app Canvas and wireless functional Tags, anyone can now invent and build their own projects and “smart things”, and bring more creativity to life at home and at the office.

----------


## Airicist

MESH tutorial

Published on May 11, 2015

----------


## Airicist

MESH introduction

Published on Jun 30, 2015




> MESH (Make, Experience, SHare) is a smart DIY kit that lets you create your inventions in just few minutes.

----------


## Airicist

Sony’s DIY kit MESH

Published on Sep 14, 2015




> Sony Corp. has developed a set of DIY tools called MESH, which can be combined with everyday objects to create original gadgets. 
> 
> "Sony’s MESH gives new purpose to old gadgets"
> 
> by Kazuaki Nagata
> September 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

MESH robot

Published on Nov 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

MESH Introduction

Published on Mar 16, 2016

----------


## Airicist

MESH : How it works

Published on Feb 26, 2017

----------

